# Range 15: a movie by Veterans for Veterans



## Flagg (Jan 26, 2016)

Range 15 Red Band Trailer(language NSFW):






Made by Veterans, for Veterans.

A couple of SF fellas, a whole lot of Rangers, JTACs, MARSOC, conventional forces folks from Army, Navy, Air Force, and Marines, a B1 driver, 2 CMOH recipients, a Navy SEAL(of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), and a bunch of wounded veterans are in it from memory.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 26, 2016)

I had read that Dakota Meyer was going to be in the film too...wondering if all the Palin bullshit became too much of a distraction.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 26, 2016)

It probably won't make the Academy Awards but the folks in it had a hoot making it....   Kinda like the Cannonball Run of Zombie movies....  I'll love it and my family will hate it...


----------



## Flagg (Jan 26, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I had read that Dakota Meyer was going to be in the film too...wondering if all the Palin bullshit became too much of a distraction.



As I understand it, and what I heard was direct from Mat's mouth, it was a truly genuine scheduling conflict. 

There was an article published from a journalist who was on set early with open access who tried to create some artificial drama with that. 

It's really a shame schedules didn't work out(kudos to the folks who juggled that massive conflicting monster).

Leroy Petry and Clint Romesha have some great lines....same with Marcus Luttrell.

*I don't speak on behalf of the team that made it, I just happened to be there for part of it and just sharing my experience without giving away spoilers.*


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 26, 2016)

I want to see it because my favorite EOD T-Rex has a role in it. Mary's awesome!!


----------



## Flagg (Jan 26, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I want to see it because my favorite EOD T-Rex has a role in it. Mary's awesome!!



I don't know Mary well, I only just met her during filming. She's pretty awesome, and has a great role in the film.


----------



## pardus (Jan 26, 2016)

I'll be seeing this for sure! I've been following it for a while now.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope it makes it here...  or I'll have to get a DVD of it.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like a lot of fun. Except for Shatner, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Flagg (Jan 27, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I want to see it because my favorite EOD T-Rex has a role in it. Mary's awesome!!



There's also the Range 15: Behind the Scenes Trailer:






There's going to be a Making of Range 15 Documentary as additional content.

 There was a really large and varied circus of characters helping behind the scenes. 

I think the "behind the scenes" trailer did a great job in capturing what was going on behind the camera.


----------



## digrar (Jan 27, 2016)

Your blow up dolls in action at 2.30 mate, you should be very proud, they were inflated to a very high standard.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I want to see it because my favorite EOD T-Rex has a role in it. Mary's awesome!!



Thank you for sharing her name.  I Googled and learned a few things...about a lot.  Cannot wait to see her in this!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 27, 2016)

I offered up some Canuckistani pesos for this project and I am eagerly awaiting the release!


----------



## Flagg (Jan 27, 2016)

digrar said:


> Your blow up dolls in action at 2.30 mate, you should be very proud, they were inflated to a very high standard.



You know what's funny? It's on THAT set location that I performed my act of movie valour worthy of medallic movie recognition.

There we were, on a remote film site offset from the Range 15 "film FOB" and we heard the "man down" call.

We all knew right away what happened, another blowup doll took one for the team.

Damn...not again. We've lost so many.

While Jack applied buddy aid and one team worked the T3C problem I overheard a rather attractive female wardrobe and prop professional mention "there's more dolls back at the prop and wardrobe trailer, but the vehicles are blocked".

And that's when my Reserve Light Infantry command training and cat like reflexes kicked in and I cooly said "Hey S, my rental car is right at the back of this parking shit show, you want a lift?"

I knew it was important to stay calm, cool, and collected amidst the chaos to keep everyone from panicking, because I'm pretty sure that's what commanders are supposed to do.

Everyone was looking to my leadership...or at least my rental car blocking the parking lot.

"S" eyed me up as to whether I was a man of action or possibly a less honourable man who might ask her to smell my chloroform flavoured handkerchief.

"S" said "Yeah sure, whatever."

We then made the dash to the car for the combat casualty replacements, but not before providing command guidance on the feasibility of putting some more duct tact on the blow up doll(#9 I believe, but with the fog of movie war, who knows, we were taking a lot of casualties in those dark days).

There would be no "golden hour" for that doll, as it was torn from nuts to guts and had lost over 90% of air volume. I reassured the combat lifesavers they did everything they could and to handover the remains of #9  for backloading to blowup doll mortuary services. 

On the rush back for the combat casualty replacement I made sure to reassure "S" with comments like "How YOU doin'?", "It's pretty hot today isn't it?", and "Are you an actress as well? I bet you'd be an awesome actress" as she was clearly suffering from stress and shock from the contact with comments like "Can you turn the air conditioning on?" and "You kinda talk a lot don't you?"

Once back at the film FOB "S" said "Can you keep the car running with the air conditioning on?" and that's when I knew my efforts to get her out of the blow up doll kill zone had paid off as she had regained her situational awareness.

I followed her to the wardrobe/prop trailer as her PSD in case the area was not secure.

And that's when I fixed "S" with my thousand yard stare and said "TWO is ONE, and ONE is NONE."

"S" was awestruck by my tactical problem solving training and clearly as a result of my command mentorship responded with "Yeeeeah, we're going to bring back 3, so here, start blowing big guy."

At that point it was critical that I display appropriate leadership from the front and prepare the combat casualty replacements for operations as fast as possible.

In my effort to impress "S" with my Reserve Light Infantry lung capacity I utilised my GI Joe Kung Fu grip and powered thru the 1st one as "S" coolly sat in the air conditioned trailer using the electric air compressor on the 3rd combat replacement.

Like many high stress contacts, sometimes perceptions blur, especially after your heart rate hits 180 and you lose all cognitive capability and basic boldly functions. I can attest to this as I got kinda dizzy "manually manipulating" #2, thinking to myself "Everyone is depending on you, take one for the team, no check that, take TWO for the team."

I can't recall if I covered off the safety and evacuation plan with "S" in case of fire, earthquake, or meteor strike but I know I took the calculated risk of using my command authority to commence Operation Blow Job Storm Thunder without glow belts.

Being in America, I know I hit a bullseye with the operation name, but still fear possible prosecution for failing to have glow belts worn at all times by those under my command.

The next thing I remember once oxygen began to return to my slowly dying brain stem is the splatter of blood being liberally applied to me and the dolls.

As I made my carbon dioxide infused stagger to the still running vehicle, "S" asked if there was a problem with putting bloody blowup dolls in the backseat of the car.

I tried to come up with a cool line like "I ain't got time to bleed", but what came out was "It's just a rental, and I got the extra insurance" as I gave "S" my best Blue Steel stare as countless optic nerve cells exploded and died like little fireworks in my eyes.

"S" then said "Are you sure you're OK to drive? You don't look so good." and I responded with my best bicycle helmet wearing, ice cream eating, President Obama saying "I GOT THIS."

"S" said, "Ummmmm, OK."

But we both knew what just happened. Something awesome. Some things are best left unsaid.

I parked up and "S" very quickly exited the vehicle with a blazing fast "debus right" drill. It was good to see my command mentorship having such a positive impact on the young people around me, plus it was for the best for things to remain professional between us, especially for "S". Especially for "S".

And good commanders needs to know when to turn down the awesome from a 12 to an 8 sometimes.

Before I had a chance to bask in my glory and reflect on how incredibly lonely command can be the set manager said 'Hey K, can you move the car? And can you park it somewhere else this time? Otherwise you'll be blocking everyone in again."

The mission to continue making Range 15 HAD to take priority, my personal glory would have to wait for another day.

But on that day, I single-handedly saved Range 15.

*Some people shoot bad guys in the face, I'm a blow up doll tactical combat casualty replacement fluffer. *

And it's like 87% true.  The only things intentionally missing from this story are 2 CMOHs, a whole bunch of service wounded Veterans, a UFC champion, Danny Trejo, and about another 100 people who were there that day. *But they can make up their own fucking stories if they want to be in them.*

*We're all heroes. And this is my hero story. :)*


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 28, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it.  Good old fashioned comedy.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 28, 2016)

One of my old Corpsman has a showing in the trailer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2016)

Tickets for limited showings on sale now.  

range15.com


----------



## Florida173 (May 29, 2016)

Ticket reserved. Alexandria, VA. Anyone else in the area? Only like 12 tickets left


----------



## Brill (May 30, 2016)

Going to the Hanover, MD showing!

@Florida173 , are you up in the WDC area now?


----------



## Florida173 (May 30, 2016)

Transitioned up here about two months ago with my gf


----------



## Bypass (Jun 7, 2016)

LMAO, I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread until now, This looks like a movie for the ages. Possibly best zombie movie ever. LOL, Marcus Luttrel "Looks like we're the lone survivors now."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2016)

7pm tonight. Cannot wait!


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'll be in Alexandria, VA watching it


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2016)

Sitting in the theatre waiting for it to start. Holy sleeved tattoos Batman!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2016)

I hate you guys!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2016)

Funny. As. Fuck.

Review to follow...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> I want to see it because my favorite EOD T-Rex has a role in it. Mary's awesome!!



She was OUTSTANDING!

There is more I'd like to say about one scene, but since you know her, I'll wait til you see the movie and come back and let us know.  You'll know the scene I'm talking about...


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just got back from it. Pretty kick-ass.  so much fucking freedom in that movie

I heard Mat was in the DC area. Not the Alexandria showing though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2016)

Okay, here's my mini review.  I'd say "no spoilers", but there is not exactly a lot to "spoil", LOL.

For starters, I wish they would have been able to show it in a nicer auditorium, it was like there were only two large speakers connected at the front so it was kind of hard to hear at times. 
This was a flick obviously made for the military, there are so many inside jokes and I know that I did not come close to catching all of them. 

Like any Mat Best video, it could have used a good editor at times.  The bits were funny, and I laughed out loud most of the flick, but a few dragged on...and on. The cure for the zombie apocalypse  was a combo of whisky and what looked like Red Bull, I'm assuming Jameson and Red Bull did not want to pay for the product placement to have their names actually used.

Without giving anything away, here are a few things that will make you laugh out loud....

- Crossfit
- Stolen Valor
- PT Belts
- Challenge coins
- Take notice of the name of the President at the end of the movie
- Officer speeches
- Mary's scene

Enjoy!


*ETA -

Showing again in MN if you missed it...*
Range 15


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay, here's my mini review.  I'd say "no spoilers", but there is not exactly a lot to "spoil", LOL.
> 
> For starters, I wish they would have been able to show it in a nicer auditorium, it was like there were only two large speakers connected at the front so it was kind of hard to hear at times.
> This was a flick obviously made for the military, there are so many inside jokes and I know that I did not come close to catching all of them.
> ...


Leadslingers is a real whiskey, killcliff was the energy drink IIRC.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2016)

To add...

"Did you eat popcorn?" may be the funniest line in the whole movie.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2016)

If you are interested...available on Amazon and iTunes.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=882315918578743


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you are interested...available on Amazon and iTunes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DVD's in September.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 16, 2016)

Am I the only one who didn't think it was very good? I mean it was ok with the one liners but overall as a movie... It was choppy and the storyline didn't flow and got dumb for even a spoof. 

By the amount of people who were excited to see it, and then the lack of raving reviews after its release, it seems some people have to agree with me.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think it was very good? I mean it was ok with the one liners but overall as a movie... It was choppy and the storyline didn't flow and got dumb for even a spoof.
> 
> By the amount of people who were excited to see it, and then the lack of raving reviews after its release, it seems some people have to agree with me.


I enjoyed the humor, I think they didn't need Ron jeremy and they should have had at least one bikini snap.

"Did you eat popcorn?" will become a classic line.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2016)

Ron Jeremy was in Boondock Saints. _That_ movie didn't need him either.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2016)

The Hedgehog should be in every movie.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2016)

AKkeith said:


> Am I the only one who didn't think it was very good? I mean it was ok with the one liners but overall as a movie... It was choppy and the storyline didn't flow and got dumb for even a spoof.
> 
> By the amount of people who were excited to see it, and then the lack of raving reviews after its release, it seems some people have to agree with me.



I agree to a point.  Like any Mat Best video, it could have used a good editor at times. The bits were funny, and I laughed out loud most of the flick, but a few dragged on...and on.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2016)

It was funny, but the quality and the acting was crap. But for a crowd funded movie and all the badass people who were involved in it, it was worth my $20.

They really packed that thing full of inside jokes.

I'll watch again.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 17, 2016)

I wasn't able to get around to seeing it in theatres here in SATX, the only one that showed it to my understanding was out in Hill Country. I did finally manage to view it on Amazon last night with the missus. She was feeling behind the curve the whole time and when I asked if she liked it, all I got was , " It was funny, I just don't understand the inside humor. Why was that PT Belt line with the coins so funny? Tim Kennedy is hot though."

Apologies for not being Tim Kennedy ma'am. 

I enjoyed it. It's your everyday Ross Patterson film with some amazing people. I'll probably watch it again since it's an easy view and only runs 90 or so minutes.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> I wasn't able to get around to seeing it in theatres here in SATX, the only one that showed it to my understanding was out in Hill Country. I did finally manage to view it on Amazon last night with the missus. She was feeling behind the curve the whole time and when I asked if she liked it, all I got was , " It was funny, I just don't understand the inside humor. Why was that PT Belt line with the coins so funny? Tim Kennedy is hot though."
> 
> Apologies for not being Tim Kennedy ma'am.
> 
> I enjoyed it. It's your everyday Ross Patterson film with some amazing people. I'll probably watch it again since it's an easy view and only runs 90 or so minutes.


SATX showing tonight at the Alamo Drafthouse(?) near Lackland.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 17, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> SATX showing tonight at the Alamo Drafthouse(?) near Lackland.


Thanks for the heads up on that one. I don't know if I'll make it or not, but good to know that the drafthouse is showing it close to base so the technical training students can see it if able.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 17, 2016)

SATX?

Went to an alamo drafthouse for the first time recently in NOVA. Pretty good experience.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 18, 2016)

They should have given WonderNubs more screen time. Other than that, it was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 18, 2016)

policemedic said:


> They should have given WonderNubs more screen time. Other than that, it was pretty fucking funny.




Sustained a mini heartattack there. Went to click Agree, and somehow got disagree and didn't see the undo rating button. Thumbs up with your statement!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2016)

policemedic said:


> They should have given WonderNubs more screen time. Other than that, it was pretty fucking funny.



Completely agree, Mary's good people and fucking funny!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Great story, horrible acting....I'd expect nothing less....

I heard SGM Vandenham, then PFC, actually swam 2.4 miles in world record time and founded America when Columbus got scared and turned around......:-"

Shit, that's classified....I've said too much!!!!:wall::blkeye:


----------

